# The Big Momma



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 21, 2012)

This is my biggest female sulcata. She is the biggest female sulcata I have ever seen!!! Shes 24 inches long and 18 inches wide.













My shoe is a size 12 lol


----------



## Blakem (May 21, 2012)

That is a big mama! How much does she weigh?


----------



## Zamric (May 22, 2012)

24" x 18" that was WalkingRocks last measurments! (but he is Male!)


----------



## wellington (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 22, 2012)

Blake m said:


> That is a big mama! How much does she weigh?



Good question I have no idea lol



Zamric said:


> 24" x 18" that was WalkingRocks last measurments! (but he is Male!)



Sounds like a perfect match 



wellington said:


> Beautiful



Thanks I think so to.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2012)

Great name


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 23, 2012)

I want to hug her. Is that weird?


----------



## matt581 (May 26, 2012)

Albinoboidsetc said:


> I want to hug her. Is that weird?





Heck no its not! lol She's so cool how old is she? I never seen a female that big b4


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 26, 2012)

She is amazing I love the photo that shows her sweet face. She seems so relaxed.


----------



## ada caro (May 26, 2012)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 26, 2012)

Albinoboidsetc said:


> I want to hug her. Is that weird?



Ha ha no its perfectly normal 



Heck no its not! lol She's so cool how old is she? I never seen a female that big b4
[/quote]

I have no idea I just got her earlier this year and the owner didnt have much info on her so I'm just gonna guess 20-25 years old. 



Melly-n-shorty said:


> She is amazing I love the photo that shows her sweet face. She seems so relaxed.



Thats pretty much what she does all day lol



ada caro said:


> Wow, very nice.



thank you



Jacob said:


> Great name



thanks


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow! Love her! I have 2 Sulcata hatchlings in Surprise, AZ. I hope I can do as good a job as you have done. Have you had her since she was a baby?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 1, 2012)

Unfortunately I only got her about a year ago. She's likely in the 15-20 age range, maybe even older. If you follow all of these wonderful sulcata care sheets we have in the sulcata species section of the forum your tortoises will look 10 times better than her.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 2, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Unfortunately I only got her about a year ago. She's likely in the 15-20 age range, maybe even older. If you follow all of these wonderful sulcata care sheets we have in the sulcata species section of the forum your tortoises will look 10 times better than her.



Maybe, but yours is still beautiful, and very very big


----------



## jesst (Sep 2, 2012)

wow she is big...and beautiful!!


----------



## fredmyyster (Sep 2, 2012)

She is adorable ! Love that sweet face !


----------



## bigred (Sep 2, 2012)

Shes a beauty


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 2, 2012)

Shes a big gal fo' sure! ..... v^v^back that big ol' butt" v^v^


----------



## JeffG (Sep 2, 2012)

There's nothing like a big sulcata! She looks great. I just don't understand why you guys with big torts don't know how much they weigh! Telling people that would be one of the most fun things about having a *monster*!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 2, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I only got her about a year ago. She's likely in the 15-20 age range, maybe even older. If you follow all of these wonderful sulcata care sheets we have in the sulcata species section of the forum your tortoises will look 10 times better than her.
> ...



Thank you! 



jesst said:


> wow she is big...and beautiful!!



Thanks! I think so too. 



fredmyyster said:


> She is adorable ! Love that sweet face !



Yeah she's a real sweetheart. Very calm for a sulcata.



bigred said:


> Shes a beauty



She can be yours for the price of three radiateds. 



N2TORTS said:


> Shes a big gal fo' sure! ..... v^v^back that big ol' butt" v^v^



Ha ha fo sho.



JeffG said:


> There's nothing like a big sulcata! She looks great. I just don't understand why you guys with big torts don't know how much they weigh! Telling people that would be one of the most fun things about having a *monster*!



HA! Maybe for a bodybuilder. I try to pick the biggins up as little as possible, the last thing I want to do when I come home is pick up some 100 pound tortoises lol.


----------



## bigred (Sep 2, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > Eweezyfosheezy said:
> ...









HaHaHa let me give it some thought, Do you have alot of space for your torts


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 2, 2012)

Ha ha please do so . And yes they have plenty of room. A 4'x2' pen is plenty enough for a herd of adult sulcatas right?


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2012)

Really they only need it 18" wide to turn around if they sort of shimmy. Keeps multiple torts in the same enclosure in line too.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Tom! I will change my enclosure accordingly.  Due to the number of tortoises and my crappy craftsmanship I will call it the the Leaning Tower of Sulcatas.


----------



## bigred (Sep 2, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Ha ha please do so . And yes they have plenty of room. A 4'x2' pen is plenty enough for a herd of adult sulcatas right?



Ok just make sure you put the enclosure next to a window, well you know


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 2, 2012)

bigred said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha please do so . And yes they have plenty of room. A 4'x2' pen is plenty enough for a herd of adult sulcatas right?
> ...



Oh yes of course. And only iceburg lettuce correct?


----------



## bigred (Sep 3, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Eweezyfosheezy said:
> ...



Hahaha Sounds exactly like my setup


----------

